# Shimano Sustain hex head screw in spool shaft



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

The Sustain FG has a collar on the spool shaft thats held in place with a tiny hex screw. It was twice as small as the smallest hex/allen key I had. I talked to shimano cust service to see if they sold the hex key to fit it. Mike said no but checked with the techs. They said they bought thier own and only had a couple. Turns out the correct size is a 0.9000 mm I finally tracked some down through an industrial tool supply company. I had to buy a 10 pack to get one. If any of the techs here need one, i have nine extras. I could sell a few for $3.00 each. That would cover the cost plus a stamp. I would tape the super tiny allen key inside of a regular envelope. Just offereing in case you need one and can't find it.


----------



## handi2 (Jun 22, 2014)

Pro Reel said:


> The Sustain FG has a collar on the spool shaft thats held in place with a tiny hex screw. It was twice as small as the smallest hex/allen key I had. I talked to shimano cust service to see if they sold the hex key to fit it. Mike said no but checked with the techs. They said they bought thier own and only had a couple. Turns out the correct size is a 0.9000 mm I finally tracked some down through an industrial tool supply company. I had to buy a 10 pack to get one. If any of the techs here need one, i have nine extras. I could sell a few for $3.00 each. That would cover the cost plus a stamp. I would tape the super tiny allen key inside of a regular envelope. Just offereing in case you need one and can't find it.


Same thing on the Stella model reels. Why do they have to make them too complicated..!


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

We used to offer a special "Stella Wrench" but Japan discontinued them. The screw in deal was needed to make it a more rigid support for the drag system. This was something they have used on the Stella since its inception.


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

PM sent. I have two reels that I need to service that have the collar with the set screw.
I will gladly pay the $3 for one!

Thanks,
George


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

Reply was sent, I will get you one.


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

Got it! Worked perfect!
Thank you!


----------



## handi2 (Jun 22, 2014)

Dan Thorburn said:


> We used to offer a special "Stella Wrench" but Japan discontinued them. The screw in deal was needed to make it a more rigid support for the drag system. This was something they have used on the Stella since its inception.


 That's true but why did they make it so small and easy to damage?


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Its not easily damaged if you use the right hex key. Its small because of the size of the spool shaft. If we used a larger spool shaft we would use a larger set screw.


----------

